# long shallow tank filtration and flow



## Lapul (7 May 2016)

Hi all
I'm setting up a new tank (120*35*25h) in my bedroom.
I Will insert a lot of lava rocks, some quite big, that i think to not exceed 70l of water.
The substrate Will be Seachem flourite classic and sand
I'm Planning to insert a carpet of Montecarlo Hemiantus, mosses (both submerged and emerged) and maybe anubias petite nana.
Light:
I'm waiting for Zetlight ZP 4000.
Filter:
Actually i'm searcing for the quietest one......
I found the Tetratec ex600 plus that seems a good unit.
A problem could be the flow..... on a 120cm. Long tank.
Any idea?
A circulation pump on the opposite Side?
Inlet and Outlet Will be on the right Side.(filter inside another cabinet close to the wall)

Thanks and sorry for bad english


----------



## EdwinK (7 May 2016)

If you have doubts about circulation go with 1200 model then. Not so big difference in price.


----------



## Lapul (7 May 2016)

Hi Edwin
Price it is not my concern, however being in the bedroom should be as much as possible silent, furthermore it is a Little bit oversized for my cabinet.


----------



## Aqua360 (7 May 2016)

Lapul said:


> Hi Edwin
> Price it is not my concern, however being in the bedroom should be as much as possible silent, furthermore it is a Little bit oversized for my cabinet.



I have a very similar sized tank, and have experienced quite a few problems with flow; even with a 1000lph filter flow, and 40x circulation, I've had staghorn algae etc due to water not reaching the right areas. 

My suggestion is to go for a powerful flow, but be prepared for plants getting uprooted etc, which is hard not to happen given the footprint.


----------



## Aqua360 (7 May 2016)

PS. I have two circulation pumps, one on each side to create a type of circuit of water if that makes sense.

If price was no issue, id go for two circulation pumps rated 2000lph, either side, then a main filter at at least 1000lph.

If you're stocking fish, this then creates a dilemma in fish types; perhaps being limited to those that prefer fast stream like habitats, such as white cloud mountain minnows


----------



## Lapul (7 May 2016)

Thank you
Not good news....but expected.
I was thinking about jebao R4, maybe adding something like Borneowild s.s. pipe to increase the flow.
About the filter it is hard to find one with both adequate flow rate and quietness.
I like the fish you have suggested very much.

Thanks again for feed-back


----------



## Lapul (7 May 2016)

About PRICE...well do not misunderstand me, i was referring to that kind of Filter.
I'm trying to find the best compromise PRICE/performance
We are not living in a good Times specially here in Italy........

Cris


----------



## Aqua360 (7 May 2016)

Lapul said:


> About PRICE...well do not misunderstand me, i was referring to that kind of Filter.
> I'm trying to find the best compromise PRICE/performance
> We are not living in a good Times specially here in Italy........
> 
> Cris



Most externals are quiet, I don't think you'd hear them unless really listening hard at night  that includes various brands such as eheim, tetra, Fluval, aquaone etc.


----------



## rebel (8 May 2016)

Agree there is a difference between quiet and bedroom quiet. It could be tricky to find such a filter.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (8 May 2016)

Hi just to share this for inspiration 

Cheers


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## rebel (9 May 2016)

Lovely! The famous 'linear layout' by James Findley.


----------



## Lapul (9 May 2016)

Well known.
I would like to know how strong is the water circulation in His beautiful shallow display, like Tributary,Crimson sky etc..
It is also his fault if i have purchased a tank like this  four years ago.


----------

